# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 8.30pm 24th Nov

## Solus

Well its me hosting the questions tomorrow night, looking forward to it , so see you there tomorrow.

edit, date 25th !! sorry

----------


## TRUCKER

I Will Be There Solus

----------


## wifie

Yippee quiz night!

----------


## Solus

Well done to trucker who is the hot seat next with with a first place score of 30, second on 20 points went to wifie and third was wellie on 19 points. 

well done guys.

----------


## wifie

Well done on you first quiz Solus - hard work isn't it?  You did well and wooshed through the second half.  (Have to admit to getting some help on the scores front from my OH as I was terrified of getting it wrong!)

----------


## Wellies

Well done Solus really enjoyed the quiz.  Looking forward to Truckers quiz next week.

----------

